# What shampoo/conditioner do you use?



## perlanga (Mar 5, 2010)

Why do you use this particular duo? Do you think it is effective? Are you gonna switch to another product?

Me

Shampoo: Envia Nature's Salon Hydrating Shampoo from Melaleuca

I was given a 32 oz. of this by an aunt and I would say it does hydrate, but I don't think it's worth the $29 it sells for. It doesn't lather very well and it's very thick, which I feel like it leaves a film on my hair. I am on a no buy which is why I havn't bought another one. I am desperately trying to grow my hair. Before I used this I was using Pantene Beautiful Lengths which I loved, so I think I'll go back to that or get Mane N' Tail shampoo which is supposedly known to grow hair faster.

Conditioner: Pantene Restorative Breakage Defense Conditioner

I have been using this for about 6 months now and feel it has prevented and improved my split ends, so I'll continue to use. The only issue is that it doesn't make my hair as shiny as I would like so I'm going to implement a leave-in conditioner into my routine.


----------



## HairEgo (Mar 5, 2010)

Im using FAST now. The other day I was approached by a sales rep and asked if I would donate 6inches of hair to a cancer foundation that provides wigs to those in need. I always thought it had to be virgin hair, but aparently coloured hair is accepted as well. So on a limb in my salon, I had one of the stylists cut off 6.5inches of my hair...Its still at my boobs....but wow do I ever miss my hair. It was for a good cause so I cant really say I regret it. But I sure do miss it! So hence Im using Nisim's FAST to speed up the growth of my hair.


----------



## heartofdarkness (Mar 5, 2010)

I use Pantene Colour Care shampoo and conditioner. With these, my hair is always lovely and soft.


----------



## Minka (Mar 5, 2010)

*Daily Mirra Volumizing Shampoo:* It's less iritatting than 90% of all store brand shampoos i've bought. It also smells great, and is usually on sale at Kroger.

*Yes to Tomatoes: Volumizing Conditioner:* 100% all natural, smells great, gives volume, makes my hair incredibly soft and doesn't irritate my scalp AT ALL (really rare for me).


----------



## Lucy (Mar 5, 2010)

aussie volume shampoo and conditioner, and it does bugger all so yes, i'm changing soon! any suggestions for better volumising shampoos?


----------



## Karren (Mar 5, 2010)

I use a generic Lavendar and Tea Tree oil shampoo and conditioner from Sally Beauty. Supposed to be comparable to some Paul Michell shampoo...


----------



## magosienne (Mar 6, 2010)

Originally Posted by *Lucy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif aussie volume shampoo and conditioner, and it does bugger all so yes, i'm changing soon! any suggestions for better volumising shampoos? It's pricey, but right now i'm using Kerastase Bain Volumactive. It's great, i almost don't need a conditioner. I wash my hair every two days, i could go up to 3 if i wanted to, big improvement from one who had to wash her hair every day. And i have volume !








I was using the Volume Expand shampoo from L'oreal Professionnel but apparently i was the only client using it so my salon stopped selling that line to concentrate on Kerastase. I still suggest you check it out because it's a cheaper option than the Kerastase.

I'm still searching for a shampoo i could use to rotate with this one.



Conditioner : Yes To Carrots conditioner, mostly because it's light on my hair and contains minimal cones.


----------



## pinkprincess<3 (Mar 7, 2010)

I'm trying so hard to make my hair shiny and smooth. I use Pantene beautiful lengths shampoo and pantene ice shine conditioner. I think my hair is getting used to it though so I'm going to switch to a different brand when the bottles are empty. At first my hair was really shiny, but now it's just back to its normal lack luster. I was told that Pantene leaves a residue on your hair which builds up which is why its not as shiny as I want after several weeks of use.


----------



## perlanga (Mar 7, 2010)

Originally Posted by *magosienne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif It's pricey, but right now i'm using Kerastase Bain Volumactive. It's great, i almost don't need a conditioner. I wash my hair every two days, i could go up to 3 if i wanted to, big improvement from one who had to wash her hair every day. And i have volume !

http://www.kerastase.co.uk/img/_en/p...30/BV00000.png

I was using the Volume Expand shampoo from L'oreal Professionnel but apparently i was the only client using it so my salon stopped selling that line to concentrate on Kerastase. I still suggest you check it out because it's a cheaper option than the Kerastase.

I'm still searching for a shampoo i could use to rotate with this one.

*Conditioner* : Yes To Carrots conditioner, mostly because it's light on my hair and contains minimal cones.

I love Keratase products. They all make me feel like I'm at a spa and they work so well. I havn't tried many though because they are so expensive.


----------



## LuckyCharm (Mar 8, 2010)

I'm currently in love with Phyto. But, it really doesn't lather much, but to me that is a good thing. I could tell a major difference within the first week. And I don't use a conditioner in the shower that washes out, now just one that is a leave-in. My hair is a lot less frizzy now.


----------



## chic_chica (Mar 9, 2010)

Matrix sleek look...i love it!


----------



## princessa00 (Mar 11, 2010)

redken, the extreme line. has done WONDERS for my damaged hair. if you process your hair in anyway, switching from drug store to salon brand hair products are the best investment you can make. hair is worth it to invest money in, think about how good shiny, healthy hair can make a girl look!


----------



## Coolkidd (Mar 11, 2010)

I have used Pantene products on and off for years, and I always come back to it. I find that it works really well for me, and can't go wrong with the price.

I'm currently in love with Pantene Full &amp; Thick Shampoo, I love the way it smells and it gives me body and managability. I am one of the lucky ones who doesn't need a daily conditioner so once or twice every two weeks I use the Pantene 5 Minute Strengthening Mask which keeps my ends super healthy but not necessary for daily use.


----------



## shayy (Mar 11, 2010)

currently i am using brilliant brunette and its pretty good



i cant remember what brand it is though... hmm


----------



## tdnam4200 (Mar 12, 2010)

I am using Bath and Body Works Coconut Lime Verbena for my shampoo. It's ok. I'm definitely not loving it, although it does smell amazing.

For my conditioner I'm using Healthy Sexy Hair Soy Tri Wheat Leave in. I like it. My hair seems shinier!! HTH!


----------



## easton_87 (Mar 18, 2010)

Herbal Essences Pin Straight shampoo and conditioner. I used to use Pantene shampoos and conditioners but I went to a salon once and the woman there said that Pantene was really bad for your hair because it looks like it is doing good at first, but after time it weighs your hair down and leave a lot of unwanted residue in your hair. She said to try Herbal Essences because they are really good for your hair as well as cheap.


----------



## justdragmedown (Mar 18, 2010)

Usually use bigsexy products but right now Im using the Bed Head Superstar


----------



## Bellaluna (Mar 19, 2010)

I am an Ojon girl at the moment and probably will be for a long time to come because these are my HG hair products. I mostly use Ultra Hydrating Shampoo and Conditioner or the Tawaka duo and I always use the Restorative Oil treatment.


----------



## perlanga (Mar 19, 2010)

Originally Posted by *easton_87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Herbal Essences Pin Straight shampoo and conditioner. I used to use Pantene shampoos and conditioners but I went to a salon once and the woman there said that Pantene was really bad for your hair because it looks like it is doing good at first, but after time it weighs your hair down and leave a lot of unwanted residue in your hair. She said to try Herbal Essences because they are really good for your hair as well as cheap. This is crazy, because I heard the opposite! I used Herbal Essences and my stylist said not to use it, because it had to much alkaline or something.


----------



## Shelley (Mar 20, 2010)

I either use AG Tech Two shampoo for color treated hair or Prairie Naturals Indian Summer Shampoo (Sulfate Free) for color treated hair.

For conditioner I use KMS Silk Sheen.

I think all three are good. I switch between the two shampoos. The sulfate free shampoo seems to make my color last longer. The KMS conditions, adds a nice sheen to my hair but doesn't weigh it down.


----------



## Ricci (Mar 20, 2010)

Originally Posted by *perlanga* /img/forum/go_quote.gif This is crazy, because I heard the opposite! I used Herbal Essences and my stylist said not to use it, because it had to much alkaline or something. Im sure its true


----------



## Dalylah (Mar 20, 2010)

Herbal Essences. Doesn't irritate my head or hair.


----------



## Johnnie (Mar 20, 2010)

Right now I'm using Dove moisturizing shampoo and Suave conditioner. I normally use any all natural, organic products that are on sale. So I can't wait to use this all up and get back to my other stuff. My hair isn't as smooth or silky as it usually is. Gah!


----------



## GlamourIsLife (Mar 20, 2010)

I use lush for anything soap related, also used it for face and eye creams.

I love the beer shampoo, or a solid bar (i mix it up a bit)

and the american cream conditioner.

its kinda expensive, but you use way less of it then you would in other products. i just buy the mini bottels, since i chopped my hair off.


----------



## reesesilverstar (Mar 21, 2010)

I use Nexxus Humectress and Therappe. They do nothing for my hair, I don't know why I continue to buy them...


----------



## ROSESAPPHIREx (Mar 27, 2010)

i currently use Dove Intense Repair Damage Therapy shampoo and conditioner. it makes my hair really shiny, and helps prevent against breakage and split-ends, which my fine and straight hair is VERY prone to.


----------



## goheater (Apr 4, 2010)

I stick to TIGI S Factor smoothing shampoo/conditioner.

Does anyone have any experience with Lush products?


----------



## heartofdarkness (Apr 4, 2010)

I've recently started using a Head &amp; Shoulders 2 in 1, and I've noticed that it leaves my hair feeling a bit softer than with the Pantene range I've been using...


----------



## disflylatina (Apr 30, 2010)

I use Main 'n' Tail. it's under $5 each bottle for the smaller size.

It works wonderfully. My hair smells good, it's the healthiest it's ever been!!! I love it! it's so inexpensive too!

ITS HORSE SHAMPOO LMAO!!


----------



## Imprintwilight (Apr 30, 2010)

Dove daily moisture and 3 minute miracle by Aussie. I know i'm cheap.


----------



## ZsaZsa (Apr 30, 2010)

Herbal Essense Hello Hydration, John frieida Brilliant Bruenette, Bio silk, loreal natures therapy mega moisture conditioner and everyonce in a while neutrogena anti-residue shampoo.


----------



## perlanga (May 1, 2010)

Originally Posted by *disflylatina* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I use Main 'n' Tail. it's under $5 each bottle for the smaller size.It works wonderfully. My hair smells good, it's the healthiest it's ever been!!! I love it! it's so inexpensive too!

ITS HORSE SHAMPOO LMAO!!

New products
Mane N' Tail Shampoo- LOL! I have been using this for a few weeks. I used it as a little girl and decided to repurchase, because it grows hair quickly. I havn't been using it long enough to see an effect, but so far I like it.

Garnier Fructis 3-Minute Reversal Treatment- I love this stuff. The texture is so creamy and buttery. It has really minimized my split ends. It's not an actual conditioner, but treatment, so I just decided to use it as a regular conditioner and saw optimal results with it.


----------



## talyorross (May 6, 2010)

I use all bed head products. Its a salon quality line so the ph is balanced in the shampoo and conditioner so it conditions my hair without weighing it down or making it look greasy half way through the day. Its not only soft but its strong and shiny. I also don't have any split ends and I straighten my hair every day, I use bed head heat protection though. Also not as much hair comes out in my brush when I use bed head, but when I use dove or other cheap shampoos my hair comes out a lot and it just looks duller.


----------



## Angelica<3 (May 6, 2010)

i use sunsilk minerals shampoo and conditioner. once in week i use matrix silver shampoo


----------



## AudreyNola (May 7, 2010)

I started "no-pooing" (no shampoo/conditioner) about 2 years ago and I've never turned back. I think the term no-poo actually refers to using baking soda, which is how I started out but now I use natural (that's important) bar soap cause I missed having suds. I don't have to use conditioner, sometimes I rinse with apple cider vinegar. My hair has never been better and no chemicals! Plus, it tickles me that I'm washing my hair the same way my grandmother did.


----------



## perlanga (May 7, 2010)

Originally Posted by *Audrey2* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I started "no-pooing" (no shampoo/conditioner) about 2 years ago and I've never turned back. I think the term no-poo actually refers to using baking soda, which is how I started out but now I use natural (that's important) bar soap cause I missed having suds. I don't have to use conditioner, sometimes I rinse with apple cider vinegar. My hair has never been better and no chemicals! Plus, it tickles me that I'm washing my hair the same way my grandmother did. This seems very healthy, but does it work if you put styling products in your hair.
What bar soap do you use? My aunt washes her hair with Zest soap and she loves it.


----------



## AudreyNola (May 7, 2010)

Originally Posted by *perlanga* /img/forum/go_quote.gif This seems very healthy, but does it work if you put styling products in your hair.
What bar soap do you use? My aunt washes her hair with Zest soap and she loves it.

I still use hair products, I don't know how to get around it, if anyone does please let me know. No problem rinsing them out.
Right now I'm using Kiss My Face Olive Oil soap. I have used many brands: Herbaria, Dr. Bronner's, Burt's Bees (you have to be careful this brand isn't necessarily all-natural anymore), and various homemade soaps I bought on etsy.com. The results have been pretty much the same for all.

It's important to note that if you're going to try the no-poo method your hair is going to suck for 2-3 weeks, I don't think there is a way around it. When you shampoo your hair you're stripping it of all its natural oils, hence the need for conditioner. Because of this unbalance your hair actually produces more oil to make up for the loss so when you stop using this method of washing your hair will be over-oily and honestly it's going to feel yuck. It's so worth sticking out though.


----------



## xjackie83 (May 7, 2010)

I tried no-poo for a month and my hair did not like it at all.

Right now I'm using the new Suave shampoo and conditioner that is a knock off of Aveda. I'm not liking it at all though. Their shampoos contain SLS and it just dries out my hair. The conditioners have silicone which isn't good for curly hair because it weighs it down.

Next I'm going to try Tresumme's new naturals line. They don't have SLS or silicone. Tresumme products have always worked really well with my hair (I only use their styling products). Hopefully their new naturals line will be a good fit. If not, it's back to the more expensive natural/organic stuff for me.


----------



## lilscorpio (May 7, 2010)

I switch up all the time because I just tired of the same ol thing. Right now Im using Aussie Volume.


----------



## lemonwater84 (May 7, 2010)

head and shoulders silky shampoo... kpax intensive care conditionair or something.. aveeno leave in conditionar


----------

